# Goldfish with dropsy



## lizardsbabygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

I have searched and searched for dropsy in goldfish and can't seem to find anyones replies.
One of my goldies has dropsy, I'm assuming. It was in my 55 gallon, I moved it to a 10 gallon hospital tank right away. I have given him Maracyn Plus twiced as the container reads. The fish isn't seeming to do better. It is still eating and pooping. Can any one help?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Can you get a picture?
Are the scales raised if you look from above?
Only twice have I successfully treated for dropsy and both times I used Maracyn. I believe Maracyn plus treats for the same things.
Since the fish is still eating, I would try feeding it some thawed skinned peas and continue with the Maracyn Plus.

What size tank? Also, have you tested the water? I would also recommend extra water changes while the fish is not well.
Hope it gets better for you!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

For dropsy with goldfish, treat with epsom salts. Do you have pics of the fish? Epsom salts can effectively help but I wouldn't expect too much success as dropsy is very difficult to treat.:sad:


----------



## lizardsbabygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

It was in a 50 gallon tank. I have put it into a 10 gallon tank. The parimeters are fine I have treated with the Maracyn Plus. He is getting worse. now he is laying on his side


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd get epsom salts if I were you. Maracyn will not do anything as this is an internal infection.


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

I do hope your fish gets better. I lost a fish to dropsy yesterday.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Like Lupin said, dropsy is not easy to treat.
Maybe try some Maracyn-Two along with the epson salt.
The salt will help the fish drain some of the fluids and hopefully buy you some more time for the meds to work.


----------



## vanillaprincess (Apr 16, 2009)

Yea I've heard of people using maracyn in conjunction with maracyn 2. epsom would be last i guess.


----------



## lizardsbabygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

My fish died. Who would have guessed? lol We had to burry it, he was too big to flush.


----------



## rgs1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

That sucks.


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm sorry. ):


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. At least it is no longer suffering.


----------

